# Freezer weed is some good fucking shit.



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 22, 2016)

Reading through the Pile of curing weed thread I came across a link to a thread on ICMag about freeeze drying weed. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?s=46332e1a18068cf99513a469b7c26fe8&t=186222

The thread spans like 6 years, I read it all the way through.
Anyway after reading it I decided to give it a shot. 

I hung a fresh branch for about 3 days, the outside was crisp but not dried through, it was just about smokeable. Then i put in the freezer, exposed to the air for 2 and half days.

I know from previous experience that hanging it for 3 days around 75-80F it's pretty much dry enough and active enough to smoke and a decent amount of chlorophyll has broken down so it's not that bad. I've also just let it hang there for over a month until it was bone dry and smoked it. So I have a base to judge by.

So I took it out of the freezer and let it come up to room temp, then i put it in a sealed baggy for about 8 hours.
When I opened the baggy, the buds were dry but also moist and a bit springy. I hung it back up to dry off at room temp, then put it back in the baggy. a few hours later a took a bud out. Its was looking very nice, no damage, no loss of volume, it smelled very well for a branch that only be drying for 5 or so days, it already had some of that bouquet smell you expect from cured weed. 

I rolled it up and smoked up it. it was the smoothest 5 day old pot I've ever had and I've had a lot. 
And it tasted a lot better and was more potent than it normally would have been after five days.

I had tried it the week before with a smaller bud and only 1 day of freezing and i could already tell a difference.

I'm pretty sure all the science is there. 

what is going on the best I understand from what I read and tried, is the drying process evens out more, I think the cold temp and darkness helps break down chlorophyll faster. As humidity lowers, more moisture is squeezed out of the air, this usually would become frost. but because today's freezers are frost free, what happens is every so often the walls of the freezer warm up and absorb the moisture which is then drained away, Moisture is constantly being pulled out of the freezer and so the buds dry out. but they dry out slow and controlled while chlorophyll is hastily breaking down.

And while all that's happening, the carbon atoms on the outer sides of the bud walls get knocked out by the surrounding air particles blowing over it, then when they're gone the next carbon atom is exposed and knocked off. The carbon atoms evaporate by means of sublimation. which means more THC.

Some of you out there that can try it, please give it a shot, see what you think.

Fresh buds cannot be put directly into the freezer, the excessive water will freeze and damage the bud.

It must first be hung to dry for 2 or 3 days until the excessive moisture is gone and the outer leaves are crispy. then you can put it in the freezer with no fear of damage. the buds must also be exposed to the air, they cannot be in anything sealed.

for people who usually just dry bud and smoke it rather than curing, if you have room in the freezer, stick them in there until you get around to smoking them. you'll have much better weed than you had.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for that! Gonna put a few nugs in first then might do it all! On day 4 of drying now  

Cool post.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'll have to try this. im glad you gave me the cliff notes version of that thread, because it was too long for me to read all the way through.

I've had this gallon sized jar of herb that I left as emergency stash in my parents freezer for almost 6 years and my dad keeps raving to me about how it is his favorite herb to smoke. He didnt think much of it when it was first harvested but now he is always bringing it up and the people he has shared it with all seem to really like it as well. So now it got me kind of thinking that there is some truth behind the freezer cure. I will give it a try and let you know how it turns out. Have a bunch of plants coming down over the next week or two.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok what the fuck lol i just tried this for 48hrs with some wifi and the bud did seem to smoke smoother... 
No idea how that works but looks like I've found a new method to test buds before chopping


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ok what the fuck lol i just tried this for 48hrs with some wifi and the bud did seem to smoke smoother...
> No idea how that works but looks like I've found a new method to test buds before chopping



thanks for the feedback. if you can leave a bud in there for 3 weeks or more, that's how long they said it takes for a good cure.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 27, 2016)

You smoking it while it's still frosty or do you let it thaw


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 28, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> You smoking it while it's still frosty or do you let it thaw


you let it come to room temp. but it doesn't get frost on it anyhow.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 24, 2017)

I know this is a MAD old thread, but my first harvest is comming up and i don't have access to jars and obviously am not acquainted with how RH works or what it actually means when curing in jars so wondering if this has evolved into a good option opposed to jars. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sorry I'm late @MATTYMATT726 but yeah it works great. gotta be a frost-free freezer, and you gotta be gentle handling them when you take them out of the freezer, but its my favorite curing method for sure.

Be easy,


----------



## LinguaPeel (Nov 5, 2018)

I smoke weed for flavor (vape actually) and would never waste my time trying this. Can anyone describe the flavor? Smooth isn't a flavor. Uncured water washed bud is smooth, because it has no monoterps.

Anyone who says freeze dried weed is better is smoking hydro with zero flavor anyway, other than nutes and sweetners. I've smoked organic weed that was kept in a freezer and it tasted like dirt until cured for 2 weeks at room temp. Then it tasted exactly like the strain it was. And the dude who kept it in the freezer was still smoking DIRT 2 weeks later and didn't even recognize his own shit. Pretty sad someone would wanna buy back their own smoke cuz they don't have a clue how curing works and have never grown properly cured weed.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Nov 5, 2018)

I used to keep weed in the freezer in freezer bags 25 years ago and it seemed to taste fine. When I got a frost free freezer there was too much air circulation and it made the weed too dry. I had to change with the times. You would definitely need to put it in glass jars in a frost free freezer. I don't like the idea of " exposing them to the air" because my freezer may not smell the best lol.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Nov 6, 2018)

LinguaPeel said:


> I smoke weed for flavor (vape actually) and would never waste my time trying this. Can anyone describe the flavor? Smooth isn't a flavor. Uncured water washed bud is smooth, because it has no monoterps.
> 
> Anyone who says freeze dried weed is better is smoking hydro with zero flavor anyway, other than nutes and sweetners. I've smoked organic weed that was kept in a freezer and it tasted like dirt until cured for 2 weeks at room temp. Then it tasted exactly like the strain it was. And the dude who kept it in the freezer was still smoking DIRT 2 weeks later and didn't even recognize his own shit. Pretty sad someone would wanna buy back their own smoke cuz they don't have a clue how curing works and have never grown properly cured weed.


I also vape for flavor. Properly dried and manicured organic bud that is then put in a frost-free freezer to cure for 21 days per my description neither qualifies as "freeze-dried" nor tastes like dirt. I think you're missing the point on taste descriptions of smoothness--its a description that this curing method produces the same smooth mouth and throat-feel of cured bud in contradistinction to the harshness of uncured, but dried bud. So my freezer cured Strawberry Sour Diesel still tastes a little fruity and diesel-y, just like when its cured in a jar using the burping method. 

When you say things like "Anyone who..." you're making wild generalization that need to be paid attention to like the weird kid's invisible friend. 

I'm not saying this method is the best for everyone and will automatically produce top notch bud without thinking, a learning curve, or practice. And i don't think you need to get into some macho dick-swinging about hydro vs. organic or anything like that--do what's best for you and if I can help you find some techniques that make your life better, I'm happy to help out. 

If you don't think the method will work for you, or you're hesitant, that's fine. But if you're interested, I can likely address your concerns and talk about why I do what I do and how I get my results, but I can't "prove" anything about taste or smell or feel--obviously; and those are subjective dimensions anyways.

Stay curious, keep experimenting
be easy,


----------



## Dr.J20 (Nov 6, 2018)

70's natureboy said:


> I used to keep weed in the freezer in freezer bags 25 years ago and it seemed to taste fine. When I got a frost free freezer there was too much air circulation and it made the weed too dry. I had to change with the times. You would definitely need to put it in glass jars in a frost free freezer. I don't like the idea of " exposing them to the air" because my freezer may not smell the best lol.


For sure, smell leaching can definitely happen. I have a fairly new frost-free I got off craigslist and don't keep anything else in there but ice and curing bud. I don't feel like its really 'exposed to air' in there because this freezer's vac. isn't running all the time, and when its not running, it's just a cold, sealed, dark environment. 

If you put buds in closed glass jars with this method, the moisture won't be able to sublimate and you'll get a nasty chunk of bud-ice in your jar. If you leave the lids off the jars, it might work nice, and it might slow things down a bit (which is as likely to be better as it is to be worse!). I'll give it a try with a pint jar filled half way and report back. 

Be easy,


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Nov 8, 2018)

This is what my freezer is good 4 lol


----------



## ravenchief (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr.J20 said:


> For sure, smell leaching can definitely happen. I have a fairly new frost-free I got off craigslist and don't keep anything else in there but ice and curing bud. I don't feel like its really 'exposed to air' in there because this freezer's vac. isn't running all the time, and when its not running, it's just a cold, sealed, dark environment.
> 
> If you put buds in closed glass jars with this method, the moisture won't be able to sublimate and you'll get a nasty chunk of bud-ice in your jar. If you leave the lids off the jars, it might work nice, and it might slow things down a bit (which is as likely to be better as it is to be worse!). I'll give it a try with a pint jar filled half way and report back.
> 
> Be easy,


Hi @Dr.J20 
I really would like to try this method using my herbsnow first for a couple of days to dry and then into cardboard boxes and then the freezer for a month. My question is that this freezer is also our household food container. Will the cannabis smell be frozen neutral or be something that will smell when the door is opened. 
Thanks in advance and I am really looking forward to the results.


----------

